# Knitting machines for Double knitting



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I am considering buying a machine to knit double knitting yarn, which machine do you suggest please? What are the best buys, I know zilch about knitting machines for DK xxx


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Beth, you should be able to knit a fine DK on your standard gauge at a high tension or on every other needle at a lower tension. Chunky machines knit DK on the lower tension settings. Otherwise the mid-gauge machines, like the Silver Reed LK150 are specifically for the yarns between 4 ply and the very chunky yarns. However, most of these machines are very basic, plastic bed models.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

For a beginner I would recommend the LK150 from Silver Reed. It is a relative inexpensive machine, under $500. This machine also has a lot of pattern support and is easy to use. It does not have a ribber so ribbing nmust be done by hand or through manual manipulation.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> Hi Beth, you should be able to knit a fine DK on your standard gauge at a high tension or on every other needle at a lower tension. Chunky machines knit DK on the lower tension settings. Otherwise the mid-gauge machines, like the Silver Reed LK150 are specifically for the yarns between 4 ply and the very chunky yarns. However, most of these machines are very basic, plastic bed models.


I have made childrens sweater using every other needle,and finshed the rib by hand,Only 200 needle,so cannot make anything over 100 stitchs,


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> I am considering buying a machine to knit double knitting yarn, which machine do you suggest please? What are the best buys, I know zilch about knitting machines for DK xxx


If you're concerned about stressing your std gauge K carriage with the heavier DK yarns I'd suggest a Brother KH260 or a 270 if you want the electronic model. It'd make more sense since you've always had brother KMs and now the 965. But first, why not try knitting a plain stitch swatch with the dk on your 965s needle bed using your 891's K carriage and see if you'd need an e/o needle arrangement or not for this yarn. You'll also be able to tell if you like how the dk knits on your std gauge before purchasing another KM.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with you, Kate, but another quick "stress test" is to check out how well the yarn fits into the needle hook. 


Still, as much as knitting machines cost, I wouldn't push it beyond its intended use either.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Depending on how deep your pocket is, the best machine for DK is the SK860. It's an electronic metal bed knitting machine.
Val


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

sounds good Val


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

The SK 860 are like hens teeth. I would love one


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

The SK 860 are like hens teeth. I would love one


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

I use UK DK on my Silver Reed 840

Tension dial at the very loosest. 
Mine goes past 10.

I get the standard handknitting gauge.

Maggie Andrews. Harlow. Essex. England.


----------



## Floydiris (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Beth,
I have a singer 2310 and the gauge is slightly different to standard and does DK perfectly as well as 4ply. Added bonus is its a double bed machine.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

maggieandrews said:


> I use UK DK on my Silver Reed 840
> 
> Tension dial at the very loosest.
> Mine goes past 10.
> ...


I agree it does work Maggie but I don't like to knit with my machine set at its highest tension setting for long or often. I think over time it strains the tension unit, but that is just my opinion. The SR860 is a lovely machine that knits DK with ease at lower to middle tension ranges. (I don't own a SR 890 I have a SR 155 set and I do have the ribber for my 860)


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is not for double knit


Uyvonne said:


> For a beginner I would recommend the LK150 from Silver Reed. It is a relative inexpensive machine, under $500. This machine also has a lot of pattern support and is easy to use. It does not have a ribber so ribbing nmust be done by hand or through manual manipulation.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

The passap machines are best for double knit


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Beth Standing said:


> I am considering buying a machine to knit double knitting yarn, which machine do you suggest please? What are the best buys, I know zilch about knitting machines for DK xxx


Beth I have the Knitmaster 160 which is an 18st punch card, 6mm model. It's a metal bed and knits DK beautifully although I have to hand knit the ribs which I don't mind. I bought it on ebay for £75 which I thought was a bargain! It does fairisle, tuck, slip and thread lace although there are only a few punch cards.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lucasade, I don't know money conversions to US $, but that sounds VERY reasonable.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

helenr1 said:


> Lucasade, I don't know money conversions to US $, but that sounds VERY reasonable.
> 
> Currently 75 British Pounds = $116.493 US.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have had the LK-150 for quite a few years, and do love it the best of all my machines. It knits DK weight through light worsted weight yarns very easily.

My favorite DK yarn to knit on it is Paton's Astra, and for light worsted weight, Simply Soft, and Simply Soft Light.

It will usually knit regular worsted if it has a loose twist to the yarn. I have even knit Red Heart yarn on it, which is a tight twist, and can feel a bit coarse before blocking and washing, but some colors fight the machine more than others.

I feel the machine is very versatile, and does slip and tuck stitch easily with the regular carriage. There were some accessories made for it (Fair Isle carriage, Intarsia carriage, and weaving tool), but most of these can only be found second hand on eBay and other such sites. You might be able to score a used LK-150 on eBay that comes with some of the accessories.

The LK-140 is an older model that is essentially the same as the LK-150, but has 10 fewer needles. These come up a lot on eBay. The accessories I mentioned for the LK-150 work with the LK-140, as well.

Also a rarity is the extension kit for the LK-150 that adds 50 needles, a second tension unit, and a longer sponge strip.

Another handy tool still available is the Magic Wand tool that helps you hand select needles from a chart for Fair Isle, Tuck, Slip, etc.

http://www.knittinganyway.com/products/magicneedleselectorwand.htm


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Irene, Are you able to get the punchcard so for it? After having a word with a friend, she has knitmaster 150 with Ribber, that I can have, I have said I will clean it up, put sponge bar ex and we will share it, aren't I luckyxxxx


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice and suggestionsxx


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Beth Standing said:


> Irene, Are you able to get the punchcard so for it? After having a word with a friend, she has knitmaster 150 with Ribber, that I can have, I have said I will clean it up, put sponge bar ex and we will share it, aren't I luckyxxxx


Beth it came with the manual and all the punchards. There aren't many but they double up for fairisle tuck etc. I also have some blank punchards and the instructions to convert 24st cards. I've done some swatches and some hoodies in stocking stitch with variegated yarns which were quick and easy.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the conversion, HKelly.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> Irene, Are you able to get the punchcard so for it? After having a word with a friend, she has knitmaster 150 with Ribber, that I can have, I have said I will clean it up, put sponge bar ex and we will share it, aren't I luckyxxxx


You are very fortunate to have such a nice friend.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

euvid - she is asking about DK weight yarn, not a double bed. I knit DK on my LK-150 all the time. A mid-gauge is the best for that weight.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I am have been offered a Knitmaster HK160. It's a 6mm machine and is for double-knit yarn. It's pretty much the same as the M70, but doesn't fold up.
Interestingly, this machine doesn't have a sponge/needle retainer bar.
Also unlike the LK150 and the x390/x395, it is a punchcard machine. 
It has a 160 needlebed and does fairisle, slip, tuck, and cord knitting. There's no ribber.
Val


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

I would be tempted if the price was right however the punch cards are hard to find.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I am having a mk weekend workshop the first w/e in October to test it out. It looks very clean and not used much. There is a link in the web to a pdf file which explains how to make 18st punchcards from 24st blanks. PM me if you're still interested.
Val


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

I am so sorry misleading you. I should have phrased it differently. I thought you were thinking of buying it for yourself. I am not in the market as I have an LK150. ~Sorry!


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I did try Baby Dk on my standard machine on 10.. It still was thicker than I would have wanted. Some machines that knit Dk seem to be very wide, I would need a hall to put them in, I am waiting for this urge to buy a chunky km to pass lol, with my sensible head on, the small GChildren I have won't want knitwear in a couple of years. I have never liked thick knitteds for myself, and there is only so many thick scarves that you need. Lol Do I still want a chunky km ? Maybe . Please inspire me. Xxx


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I know what you are saying about the heavy knits Beth. There are just so few items that really require a bulky machine if you don't wear heavy knits. 
I bought a mid gauge machine with a ribber. (There are just so many interesting fabrics and patterns that require a ribber.) I have a SR 860/SPR 860 set (with electronics) and since I bought it I really don't often NEED to use any of my bulky machines. I do use them because I have them but the mid gauge will handle worsted weights. I very seldom knit with thicker yarn.
An LK 150 is a more reasonably priced machine and I still have one but I wanted a steel bed, patterning and a ribber.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Beth Standing said:


> I did try Baby Dk on my standard machine on 10.. It still was thicker than I would have wanted. Some machines that knit Dk seem to be very wide, I would need a hall to put them in, I am waiting for this urge to buy a chunky km to pass lol, with my sensible head on, the small GChildren I have won't want knitwear in a couple of years. I have never liked thick knitteds for myself, and there is only so many thick scarves that you need. Lol Do I still want a chunky km ? Maybe . Please inspire me. Xxx


The needlebed length for a mid-gauge or chunky machines is pretty much the same as a standard gauge machine.
Val


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

ValT said:


> The needlebed length for a mid-gauge or chunky machines is pretty much the same as a standard gauge machine.
> Val


You are right Val and isn't that interesting. I had never realized that before. The difference in length is between brands of machines and not gauge of machines. My Brother bulky is 4 or 5 inches longer then my Studio bulky. 
I wonder if age of the machines also makes a difference in length.
Length is the reason I don't knit Brother lace. I don't have room for the side extension rails where you park the second carriage.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I now have the loan of 150 Brother chunky knitting machine and Ribber, but the sponge bar is no longer with it, where can I buy one please.xxxx


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I always get mine from Metropolitan Knitting - they do phone sales. You need to say what model of machine the sponge bar is for.
http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/
Val


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

LooKing at it properly it is a Knitmaster 150 chunky.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Beth Standing said:


> LooKing at it properly it is a Knitmaster 150 chunky.


That's fine; just tell them the machine and model number.
Val


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all so muchxx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> LooKing at it properly it is a Knitmaster 150 chunky.


Oh You fortunate gal. It's a nice KM. You'll be able to knit shadow lace patterns on it to. When you're You can also knit Double Jac on it. Here's a pdf pub of 12 stitch patterns for the card reader on this web link;

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.html

just scroll down to the stitch pattern section and open the pub for the chunky KM they're all 12 st patterns.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

The Knitmaster 150 is not a punchcard machine.
That is the 155


----------

